# For those of you who with families & chose to Dig in....?



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

For those of you who decided to “dig in” that have families how did you chose your location? Part of me wants to run for the hills but that really cuts the family off from day to day life. The other part knows the closer to a large / medium area the more chance that small issues become heighten by others poor choices. 
I retire in about a year and half and have thought of both ID or FL, very different areas but ID puts the family out and away where Panhandle FL puts family, colleges, within a 3 to 4 hour drive. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm probably not the right person to reply. I don't know what the answer is, not sure anyone does for sure. If I lived downtown of a big city, the answer would be easy, a person has to make plans to get out of Dodge if the SHTF, if the things that makes city life livable would shut down things would go to hell very quickly.
I think I would consider the warm weather in Fla. and the ability to grow food almost year round if needed, also consider the hurricanes that will come in without warning without the National weather service working. Thats assuming of course you are buying land in a rural area. Of course people can and do live in Idaho too, which includes growing food. 
I used a lot of words to say I don't know, best of luck whatever you decide, good news is either one would probably work out fine.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

we live in a rural area of SW Florida, over the years we have been prepping for hurricanes. 
That includes installing high impact windows. The house is on a concrete slab, walls are block so this house is pretty sturdy and we have added a room for just prepper supply's. On a well, lake across the street and a swimming pool full of water. So to answer you question, we are digging in right here. 
Your choices have two very different climates, depends on which you wish to deal with, Snow and ice or warm year around.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Its up to you, if you were able, even look at migration... 

But if not stick with what suits you, adapt to the challenges, and you'll be fine....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Depends on what you're prepping for. We decided not to change our lives and stay close to the city (living on the outskirts), this way the kids still have access to top schools and get to participate in whatever sports and science-related activities they like and have lots of friends. We're mostly prepping for ice storms.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

the most basic question one needs to ask self is that, if he/she lives in an area what are the possible natural disasters that can hit the area..as well as man made disasters..
if one lives in Florida...one should ask self, how can i be safe in case of most powerful hurricane, tsunami etc.. similarly about Idaho..i'am not from USA so i can't actually tell you..
all i can tell is that ask what problems u can get into in any specific area...
like i live in an area in India, where only possible natural disasters can be earthquake and a long extinct volcano nearby...other than that...a possible nuke-marked city for enemy nation nearby


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

_Well, that was strange. My post disappeared..._

Anyway, how does one choose a location? For me, I bought this house because it satisfied many requirements for everyday life as well as a secure location if there were to be a SHTF situation. I am familiar with the area and believe I could do better here than running off to an area where I am not so familiar or accepted by the locals. I am prepared to hold my position unless the situation changes drastically and I am no longer safe and secure. Then, it's Plan B.

Besides, I do not want to be out on the roadways with those idiots that have not prepared for any emergency situation. Remember back to last winter when all those people in Atlanta were caught in an ice storm. They had no plan... Now, ratchet that situation up to a wide-spread disaster and tell me you would want to be out there with them. You know the type, the morons that drive in the left lane when you and I have noticed long ago the large flashing lights that say "Left Lane Closed Ahead". They drive right up to the sign and then try to merge without using turn signals. You may thinks it's irritating now, but what about in a real emergency?

Other Preppers ask me about dealing with those neighbors that have not prepared. My answer, I have prepared a small amount of supplies for them and will tell them I am sharing what I can with others, when actually they will never know about my true supply level.

So, a long answer to a short question just to emphasize the many factors one must consider before formulating and implementing a plan.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> Other Preppers ask me about dealing with those neighbors that have not prepared. My answer, I have prepared a small amount of supplies for them and will tell them I am sharing what I can with others, when actually they will never know about my true supply level.


bullseye.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We didnt plan for anything, except to live out our lives with the hand we were dealt.
It just so happens that we are in a good location with a lot of resources.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I think a lot of us would love to have the perfect set up but have had to hunker down and make the best of what we have already. I don't know if it is so much about location as being prepared to deal with what ever happens in your particular area. I wouldn't want to be somewhere where I had to deal with hurricanes and tornados or scorching desert heat with no water. Instead I have to deal with possible flooding due to our high rainfall, and short cool summers that make gardens difficult and animals a challenge due to the mud that will develop very quickly which is not fun either. 
no place is going to be perfect so pick a place and make it the best you can for your circumstances.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I think a lot of us would love to have the perfect set up but have had to hunker down and make the best of what we have already. I don't know if it is so much about location as being prepared to deal with what ever happens in your particular area. I wouldn't want to be somewhere where I had to deal with hurricanes and tornados or scorching desert heat with no water. Instead I have to deal with possible flooding due to our high rainfall, and short cool summers that make gardens difficult and animals a challenge due to the mud that will develop very quickly which is not fun either.
> no place is going to be perfect so pick a place and make it the best you can for your circumstances.


I agree, familiarity is a strength...


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a "farm" if you can call it that. Mostly brush rocks and trees. Some spots with tillable soil. The house is small with no room for stashing extra supplies. 
There are some old outbuildings and a storm cellar we are thinking to convert for storage. There are some areas in the woods that could be used to cache items. We are only limited by our physical endurance and our finances to make really good preparations.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

OC40 said:


> ...
> I retire in about a year and half and have thought of both ID or FL, very different areas but ID puts the family out and away where Panhandle FL puts family, colleges, within a 3 to 4 hour drive.
> Thanks for any input.


Idaho - what a beautiful place to live.
Florida panhandle - if you live close to the beach is very different than living near the AL/GA border. At the beach your get the storm surge before the storm arrives AND all the wind. IN the panhandle you get the wind and tornadoes that accompany hurricanes... BUT you have excellent farmland on higher ground and can ride out most storms. Winters are warmer in the panhandle but you will still get a hard freeze and many people don't have basements down here, so bring your parka. ;-)


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

If the cold is tolerable then ID would be preferable (less people for problems point of view) shorter growing season means grow more to get you through. Deciding is never an easy choice!
GL


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We (The Boss and I) ended up in rural N.E. Florida because of a job opportunity. We lived in South Florida, and watched it turn from paradise to a liberal suburb of New York/New Jersey in the last 60 years. 
We hoped, prayed, and dreamed to move to a rural area and the prayers were answered.
We have a small farm, raise chickens, have a vegetable garden, keep horses and dogs.

When we first moved to the area in '95 we rented for several years and kept the house in South Florida just in case things didn't work out. When we found the property we wanted we sold the house and became country folks. Our place is on a dead end dirt road six miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000. My wife always wanted a farm and animals, and I don't care much to be around a bunch of people, so it is great for us. Yes, big stores like Walmart, Home Depot, etc are on the other side of the county, but we don't go there unless absolutely necessary anyway. Malls? Even further, closest one is maybe 45 minutes at highway speed.

I refuse to ever live inside any city limits with their petty bureaucratic governments ever again.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> Well, that was strange. My post disappeared...
> 
> Anyway, how does one choose a location? For me, I bought this house because it satisfied many requirements for everyday life as well as a secure location if there were to be a SHTF situation. I am familiar with the area and believe I could do better here than running off to an area where I am not so familiar or accepted by the locals. I am prepared to hold my position unless the situation changes drastically and I am no longer safe and secure. Then, it's Plan B.
> 
> ...


Hi neighbor. i aint very good at planning ahead. We plan to share till our meager stores run out. It seems the Christian thing to do. Fortunately everybody packs in this neighborhood except the old widder lady who lives next door and would be willing to pop some caps if anybody messes with her. Country Boys will survive. Dont overthink stuff too much. Trust in the Lord.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We looked for two years for a location that would appeal to us for privacy, yet be handy for my wife's needs and my work. Woods, fields, water, seclusion. Fruit and nut trees. We have also kicked the tires on a few places further out but nothing that we wanted.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can only offer why we are staying here. Wisconsin has all the water it will ever need. We know this land. Our families settled it. The cold winter while it may be hard onus we will get by. Others will leave quickly few will come. This land will provide far more than we need. We have had years to get ready.
No man fights hard than one fighting for his family and home. This is ours


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Can only offer why we are staying here. Wisconsin has all the water it will ever need. We know this land. Our families settled it. The cold winter while it may be hard onus we will get by. Others will leave quickly few will come. This land will provide far more than we need. We have had years to get ready.
> No man fights hard than one fighting for his family and home. This is ours[/QUOTE
> ............. and a large amount of cheese


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Dinah said:


> I have a "farm" if you can call it that. Mostly brush rocks and trees. Some spots with tillable soil. The house is small with no room for stashing extra supplies.
> There are some old outbuildings and a storm cellar we are thinking to convert for storage. There are some areas in the woods that could be used to cache items. We are only limited by our physical endurance and our finances to make really good preparations.


'permaculture garden' is your answer...also try for 'aquaponics' if you can


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Middle of nowhere here. No place to go but into trouble. So were staying put. Downside... Winters are long and cold in this area.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

OC40, do you want to work when you retire, do you want to just hobby it. I'm sort of retired, but I need to go get a small time job, or wait for school to start in Winter as I missed this semester. I am in my current locale because of my wife. We can have our animals which is a side business pre SHTF. I am purchasing 400 chickens in February, I can a make 1k profit a month off them and its minimal work. Spring Lambs come, the Rams go for 2-400 dollars each. The Ewes 300.00 firm each. I do my hobby things, and prepper stuff, and just take it slow. Winter here is more than 3 months. We get snow in July on occasion but we don't care. Where you decide to go is totally dependent on what you can handle.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We live in a sort of a Johnny lunch bucket neighborhood of a big city...pretty far removed from the hood. Have done decided our best bet is to stay put. Got nowhere to go where folks would be glad to see us. If Obummer and his pals manage to crash the economy we can do some barter. I am tweaking my vodka/horlivka making skills and there is stray dogs all over the place for making soap. Prob more cats actually. Heard those make good chili. lol.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think I could just "hobby it" after retirement from the military. I'm finishing up my BA in the spring and plan to go teach for a few years afterwards. 

The wife is a vet tech and she has no issue with a small farm kinda thing. Goats, lambs, chickens, rabbits I never ever thought of turning a profit with livestock prep but oddly enough my Father-in-law does one to three cows "organic" every so many years. I can't believe what people pay for that beef. You gave me something more to think on. 

Btw Jeep, you sig is funny... I'm guessing you come from a power lifting background too??


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mary Hoochie farming should be the way to go. Biggest cash crop in the world..or so they say on TV.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

At 34 OC I re enlisted with 11 years out of the Marines. My squad leader or team leader would be more appropriate, saw a potential for me to lift. I weighed 167 when we started, weighed 202 when it was done. Bench was my thing but never got as strong as I wanted. I hit 330 once in the gym, but only 310 for a good lift during a meet. I have no complaints. 12 years past my prime I was an animal. But working in the joint or being in Iraq, it was just the thing to do. Animals now keep me calm and away from folks that bother me.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Of course the answer to the original post here is impossible. It all hangs on exactly what the final straw is and where it drops. No way we can talk intelligently unless we know that. All we can do is to be prepared for whatever our fates decide is going to happen and hope we didn't skimp on the wrong things. And we can always go overboard by trying to be ready for EVERYTHING... Do the best you can and spend lots of time in prayer!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've always been pretty good at making something out of nothing. Home is where my tools and stuff is, I'm staying right here unless this area becomes unlivable then we'll do what we gotta do.


----------

